# Mail : chargement pièce jointe



## F-Rose (1 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour

Alors je viens vers vous car j'ai une question que je retourne depuis quelques temps et pour laquelle je ne trouve pas de réponse

J'utiilise MAIL depuis un moment déjà et la depuis quelques temps il ne me charge plus mes pièces jointes pdf dans les messages. Il m'indique que j'ai un document pdf et quand je l'enregistre il ne veut pas me l'ouvrir et le document est de *ZERO K* ce qui fait pas beaucoup

Ce matin j'en ai encore recu un et me disant que tout de meme ce n'etait pas bien normal je suis allee à la source sur le site ou sont stockés mes messages et la, le document est bien la, je peux l'enregistrer et l'ouvrir sans probleme donc ce n'est pas une question de compatibilité du pdf avec le mac (comme je soupçonné ca jusque la) .... *mais alors pourquoi MAIL ne me charge t-il plus mes pdf ???* quand c un document autre ca le fait bien ...

voila si vous avez déjà eu le cas n'hésitez pas à m'aider, je suis aller dans l'aide de mail et je n'ai rien trouver qui puisse résoudre le problème (suis aussi aller voir les paramètres mais je n'ai rien vu à ce sujet, je dois pas aller ou il faut dans les réglages je suppose)


----------



## BONE1946 (13 Mars 2013)

Bonjour
Nouveau sur un forum, milles excuses si mes procédures ne sont pas convenables. J'ai sensiblement le même problème à savoir :
Je possède un power book OS X 10.4 et un Imac 10.8 sous Mountain lion.
jusqu'à il y a quelques jours aucun problème pour mes pièces jointes reçues via MAIL via BBOX sur les deux ordinateurs.
Maintenant, les messages reçus sur power book, toujours pas de problème.
Les mêmes messages reçus sur Imac contenant des pièces jointes ne sont plus lisibles (.doc, pdf, pps,.) Elles sont affichées mais refusent de s'ouvrir.
les logiciels sont les mêmes sur les deux ordI et jusqu'à présent tout fonctionnait.
Je n'ai rien changé, mon passage de snow leopard sur ml s'est passé il y a plusieurs mois sans avoir rencontré de problème particulier.
Je n'ai rien trouvé sur les forums et je m'en remets aux spécialistes qui trainent sur le forum.
Merci à eux par avance.

je n'ai aucun problème pour adresser les pièces jointes


----------



## pascalformac (13 Mars 2013)

le test usuel
créer un compte utilisateur  mac
( dit par commodité session2)

y intégrer un compte email ( de preference en imap comme ca tu perds rien de session1)

et tester l'ouverture de PJ Mail sur session2
si ca passe c'est un souci session1
si ca passe pas c'est niveau OS

et par ailleurs  c'est peut etre affaire d'entretien , notament au moment des mises à jour
ou de mises à jour bancales

et garde le compte #2 , ca sert toujours
pour tests ou en cas de couac session1
( si possible ne pas passer  par session" invité" c'est un "demi compte" dont tout s'efface quand on en sort , c'est fait pour ca et c'est pratique pour...des invités ou visiteurs temporaires)


----------



## BONE1946 (15 Mars 2013)

merci pour votre conseil. Je vais tenter de l'appliquer ce soir et vous tiens informé.
Merci beaucoup pour vote aide.


----------



## BONE1946 (15 Mars 2013)

Me revoilà
Test effectué avec un nouveau compte utilisateur mais sans plus de succès.
Question : j'effectue des sauvegardes avec time machine. Si je reviens par exemple deux mois en arrière, vais-je retrouver mon installation snow leopard ? Que vais-je perdre ? les photos chargées depuis ces deux mois vont-elles rester par exemple ?
S'il y a une solution pour mon problème je suis preneur.
En tout état de cause, un grand merci


----------



## pascalformac (15 Mars 2013)

aaah , ca marche pas non plus sur l'autre
voilà qui est embetant 
c'est donc l'OS qui a la grippe
(et seulement une petie)

on passe à la vitesse superieure
et etant donné que je ne sais rien de tes facons de faire je te balance le gros conseil
( tu as probablement fait une partie des choses mais je mets tout)

*mesures classiques en cas de pépins*
ceci n'est pas un tuto mais un simple rappel rapide de divers choses faisables 
pour plus d'infos faire une recherche

*mesures globales*

Avoir son OS à jour

*réparation des autorisations via utilitaire disque ou autre outil  (genre Onyx) : maintenance à faire à chaque mise à jour Apple ( ou install d'une application avec installateur)


* verification réparation du volume
 ( via utilitaire disque du support d'installation d'OS ou procédure fsck -fy)


*nettoyage-maintenance : voir l'outil Onyx qui fait ca très bien 
lire l'aide avant de cocher des options ou utiliser sa version light " maintenance"
http://www.titanium.free.fr/

* téléchargement et installation de la mise à jour combinée de l'OS 
et ce quelque soit les mises à jour déjà faites

Cela permet de consolider l'OS et de corriger une erreur éventuelle non corrigée par une mise à jour précédente ou apparue depuis
regroupe en un seul fichier  toutes les mises à jour


Si Tiger , prendre celle correspondant à l' OS et au type de processeur (PPC ou macintel) 
Si panther  à faire  si l'OS est entre 10.3 et 10.3.8 , sinon pas très utile car ancienne,et elle ne tient pas compte de divers maj apparues depuis

-reset pram

-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)


*mesures concernant une fonction ou application*

*verification du fonctionnement de l'application ou fonction  à problème sur un autre compte- autre session 2
( session 1 fermée c'est mieux)
Tres preferable de tester sur un vrai compte 2 plutôt que sur le compte invité
Au besoin créer un vrai  compte test ( preferences systemes / comptes) et le garder car ca reservira toujours
Si ca marche sur session 2 , le souci est local ( session1)
et il faudra réparer la  session1 

*nettoyage-réparation liés à une application spécifique:
application fermée déplacer ( pas jeter , garder, sur le bureau par exemple )  les fichiers liés  dans  la biblotheque de l'utilisateur: plist de l'appli  , les caches de l'appli dans la session,et dans certains cas  les fichiers de données quand il y en a dans la bibliotheque
relancer
Attention selon les applications il faudra préserver certains fichiers liés ( données persos)  avant de changer les plists sinon risque d'effacement d'archives ou données

N'envisager une reinstall partielle ( application ) ou complete ( OS)  qu' uniquement en dernier  quand tout le reste a vraiment échoué

toutes ces manips sont complémentaires et détaillées en archives et au cas par cas selon l'application


----------



## BONE1946 (15 Mars 2013)

Merci pour l'ensemble des conseils. Certains avaient déjà été effectués mais je vais les renouveler et procéder à la mise en place des autres. Je vous tiens informé.
Merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h28 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h12 ----------

Voilà une première réponse. Vérification effectuée avec l'utilitaire de disque, je recommence avec onyx et vous adresse la suite

" le volume macintosh semble être en bon état"

Réparation des permissions pour «*Macintosh HD*»
ATTENTION*: le fichier SUID «*System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent*» a été modifié et ne sera pas réparé.

Réparation des permissions terminée

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h28 ----------

Started verify/repair permissions on disk0s2 Macintosh HD
Warning: SUID file "System/Library/CoreServices/RemoteManagement/ARDAgent.app/Contents/MacOS/ARDAgent" has been modified and will not be repaired
Finished verify/repair permissions on disk0s2 Macintosh HD

Cette verification a été effectuée avec ONYX , je poursuis


----------



## BONE1946 (16 Mars 2013)

Après installation de la dernière mise à jour OS X 10.8.3, j'ai effectué une nouvelle vérification de disque, le problème évoqué au dessus a disparu. Hip hop... malheureusement le problème d'origine reste présent. Nouvelles tentatives, les pièces jointes sont en filigrane (pps, pdf, jpeg..).
J'ai effectué deux captures d'écran, l'une correspond à une pièce jointe chargée sur l'imac via une clé USB, l'autre chargé via mail et enregistrée dans les téléchargements.

Clic droit sur le PPS, lire les informations il y a une différence visuelle.

PPS via clé USB : 
Type : Document Microsoft PowerPoint
Taille :3*248*128 octets (3,3 Mo sur disque)
/Volumes/NO NAME (c'est ma cle usb)
Nom de l'extension : PICON (ban).pps
Ouvrir avec : microsoft PP
Aperçu : JE VISUALISE LA PREMIERE IMAGE DU PPS
Partage des permissions : lecture et écriture autorisées.

 et la pièce jointe chargée via la clé USB fonctionne.

PPS via MAIL : 
Type : Diaporama Microsoft PowerPoint 97 - 2004
Taille :3*206*488 octets (3,2 Mo sur disque)/Users/martialgandolphe/Downloads/Volumes/NO NAME (c'est ma cle usb)
Nom de l'extension : PICON (ban).pps
Ouvrir avec : microsoft PP
Aperçu : J'AI UNE IMAGE DE Power POINT AVEC LE CAMEMBERT DANS UN ECRAN SUR PIED
Partage des permissions : lecture et écriture autorisées.
En dessous, en bas à droite du doc, j'ai un petit cadenas vérouillé. Je le dévérouille mais il ne se passe rien?

 et la pièce jointe chargée ne s'ouvre pas.


Cela laisserait entendre que le problème se situe au niveau du chargement des pièces jointes via le net.

Pour voir, j'ai re transmis la même pièce jointe sur l'ordinateur qui me l'avait transmise et évidemment elle ne s'ouvre pas non plus.

Voilà, voilà comment on passe des heures face à un ordinateur.

Si vous y voyez plus clair....

Merci et bonne nuit


----------



## BONE1946 (16 Mars 2013)

J'ai contourné mon problème en chargeant Thunderbird, les pièces jointes sont lisibles. 
Je pense être obligé de retirer MAIL et de le remettre en place  avec le disque d'origine. Y a t il une procédure préférable à un autre ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2013)

humm
le fait que sur Tbird ca passe exclurait l'hypothese couac à la transmission web

mais pointerait plutôt vers un souci de permissions Mail
(le petit cadenas par exemple) 

et je pense soudain à tout à fait _autre chose_

la source est elle systematiquement ...PC?

( tester en envois  de pdf pps etc crées sur  ton 2 e mac)


----------



## BONE1946 (16 Mars 2013)

Merci pour cette idée.
J'ai créé un diaporama sur le power book et adressé via mail à l'Imac, toujours même problème.
Cela doit donc provenir de Mail, je pense.
Merci pour ton aide, je n'aime pas rester sur un échec, je vais poursuivre ma quête.
Bien cordialement (et si tu as d'autres idées elles seront les bienvenues)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h57 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h56 ----------

L'envoi d'un pdf a fonctionné mais il n'était pas présenté en icone (je vais essayer en icône)


----------



## subsole (16 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,
En quelque format est la clef USB ?


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2013)

ca commence à sentir le crapoutoyage mail

tu peux toujours tester une plist neuve
meuh non
c'est déjà fait ( le compte session2 c'est pareil)

désolé

donc c'est niveau Mail ou OS


tu as REPASSÉ un coup de COMBO de ton OS ?
( voir plus haut)

Oui excuse
donc c'est ailleurs

( je suis en multitache , je sais c'est pas bien)

-- 
bon et t'as pensé à la soluce SIMPLE
de REINSTALL ( de tout l'OS ou que de Mail)?


----------



## BONE1946 (16 Mars 2013)

Je ne sais pas mais toutes mes cles sont formatées  par l'utilitaire de disque du mac.

Merci pour ton intérêt

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h28 ----------

Pascalformac encore merci.
Je pense abandonner toute recherche. Seule interrogation si je re installe mail avec le cd d'installation.
1/ Mail ne sera plus à jour mais je suppose qu'il n'y aura pas de problème (je suis prudent car j'en ai eu un avec Iphoto).
2/ Pour un travail propre, je mets mail à la poubelle et j'installe avec le cd d'origine MAIL ou je ne mets pas à la poubelle (par précaution) et je l'installe en parallèle de l'ancien (je pense avoir la réponse mais je préfère demander).


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2013)

format des clefs
Pomme I
--

quant à Mail

faut aller prendre un café ( quoique à 19 h...) et ou relire tes manuels


Si j'ai bien compris c'est un imac en MOUNTAIN LION

et en ML  y a zero support d'install de Mail ou tout autre outil OS ML
tout est en ligne

c'est directement en ligne chez Appeul  Premier !

- en passant il y a une NOUVELLE maj ML du jour
10.8.3
tu la feras après

ou même avant si ca se trouve ca resoudrait
( peu de chances mais qui sait)


----------



## BONE1946 (16 Mars 2013)

la mise a jour est effectuée depuis deux jours


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2013)

la 10.8.*3*?
t'es sur que c'était pas la 10.8.*2*?

10.8.3 est sortie le 14 ( voire 15) mars


----------



## BONE1946 (16 Mars 2013)

oui c'est bien le 10.8.3 mais c'est certainement sur la date que je me trompe. Ah la vieillesse

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h27 ----------

Pour info la clé est en MS-DOS (FAT32)

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h34 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h30 ----------

Je vais voir sur le site d'apple. A ton avis si je peux télécharger MAIL, il va installer un deuxième MAIL ou il va écraser celui que j'ai actuellement et qui boite ?

Je vais m'absenter le temps du match, allez les bleus


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2013)

Aaah la clef est dans le format mixte ( mac-pc)

ceci dit ca change rien au souci actuel


Franchement plutot que de chercher de midi à 14h 00( ou 14h04)
t'as peut etre interet à reinstaller tout l'OS
reinstaller une app (de l'OSX Apple)  est moins facile sur ML qu'avec les anciens OS et d'ailleurs Apple n'y pousse pas 
regarde Mail est speciquement indiqué

http://support.apple.com/kb/PH11201?viewlocale=fr_FR

edit

et d'ailleurs
on tombe sur un sujet qui confirme que tout reinstaller est plus simple
(c'est pour lion mais c'est pareil)
http://forums.macg.co/internet-et-reseau/comment-reinstaller-mail-sur-lion-1204506.html


----------



## BONE1946 (16 Mars 2013)

Encore une fois merci pour ces conseils.
Quelque peu déçu par le match mais heureux de voir qu'il y a possibilité de solutionner mon problème "simplement".
Je n'ai pas tout compris en allant sur le lien http://support.apple.com/kb/PH11201?viewlocale=fr_FR mais je vais m'y atteler. Je te tiens informé et ensuite je te demanderai comment clore la discussion.
Bonne soirée et bon dimanche


----------



## pascalformac (16 Mars 2013)

AVANT de faire quoique ce soit
Etre 100 % certain que les sauvegardes sont faites
on est jamais à l'abri d'un couac

2- tu as aussi la methode pour reinstaller QUE mail
( c'est en utilisant Pacifist qui lui fouinera dans le fichier  d'installation de OSX, pour installer que mail)
http://www.charlessoft.com/


----------



## BONE1946 (17 Mars 2013)

Voilà, j'ai lancé la ré installation de l'OS X hier soir, terminé aujourd'hui. Plein d'espoir, je charge mes nouveaux mail reçus de différentes personnes, les pièces jointes, toujours en filigrane, impossible de les ouvrir. 
Je crois que je vais abandonner et utiliser définitivement thunderbird.
Merci encore à Pascalformac

(je vais tout de même continuer à gratouiller, je n'aime pas ne pas résoudre un problème)


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2013)

Etrange
A fouiner à long terme

une autre mini possibilité
une erreur de réglage dans les preferences mais je vois pas laquelle pour l'instant


----------



## BONE1946 (17 Mars 2013)

il me revient en mémoire que j'avais chargé AVG en son temps et éliminé il y a deux ou trois semaines. Il me semble que mes problèmes étaient antérieurs (raisons de la suppression) mais aujourd'hui, ne trouvant pas de solutions, j'ai un doute.
J'ai bien éliminé tout ce qui pouvait avoir un rapport avec AVG et LINK SCANNER mais...........je nage


----------



## pascalformac (17 Mars 2013)

> .je nage


en pleine nuit?
risqué .
(ou t'as une peau avec photophores?)
si c'est le cas ta fortune est faite
(et je prends 15%)


--
plus serieusement
AVG , tu parles du pisteur de virus?
( pas connaissance d'effets bugs, mais j'ai pas fouiné)

LINK SCANNER je connais pas et donc aucune idée de son niveau de _bugitude et cafouillage._

-
va falloir fouiner si d'autres parlent de ce genre de soucis de PJ  """filigrane"" inouvrables


----------

